# open opera icon shown in red in taskbar



## roodap

usually it would be white/transparent as of action center shown 
what is significance of red halo on open opera window icon in the task bar ?
this has happened only a few weeks before and continues.
in windows 8.1 it shows correctly in transparent white.


----------



## Corday

Opera icon is red on all my installations. If it works, don't worry about it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Red icons in the task bar can also indicate that the program is trying to display something.


----------



## spunk.funk

It means that there was a failed download in Opera. When you start to download, the Opera icon will have a green progress bar across the icon. If the download completes the icon returns to normal, if a download fails it turn Red. How to Resume ANY Failed Download in Opera Mini !! Enjoy | BCA Rocks


----------



## Corday

LOL. Originally looked at the icon on a computer with poor graphics. On a good unit now and I see the problem.


----------

